# Dee_5o5 bikes



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

just wanted to show you guys what I been doing to my bikes...and show you some past photos of the process of me building my bikes..sorry for the bad cell phone pics..


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

...there are no pics ....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is how I started the bike....








Next was sanding then layed the purple down...








Then did the designs..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> ...there are no pics ....


 Sorry bout that...was putting the kids to sleep...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here was the mock up after paint and making handle bars and forks.








Then the bike after finishing the parts and just about have it ready for show time....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

As of today the bikes sits like the last pic I posted but I started on some more details today...engraving some designs on the parts, just started hope to be done soon..this is the handle bar, still got forks and sissy bar left to do...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

damn homie that engraving is sick bro


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here my other bike, dreamcatcher is the name....















Dreamcatcher in the frame sprocket spare tire and seat with more to come....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> damn homie that engraving is sick bro


Thanks bro..i still got alot to do...hopefully I can get some work in 2moro...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here are some pics of the bikes together...















the bikes at a show over the summer 1st place and best of show for the green one at this show..


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn ur bikes r sick I love the chain gaurd on the purple onr


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

rodzr said:


> Damn ur bikes r sick I love the chain gaurd on the purple onr


Thanks bro...i had to cut a lil notch on the back skirt and chain gaurd so they would fit good...lil modifications make things work...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I try and do just about everything I can on my own...so paint, designs, fabrication, body work, upolistry, custom parts, engraving, dreamcatchers I all did on my own..


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats good u save some $


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD DARREN!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lookin good homie...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks guys....i do save me alot of money doing it on my own makes it more fun like that!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finish engraving one side of the handlebars today now to the other side...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Both look good but can't keep my eyes off the green one... very nice


----------



## GWHITE (Aug 18, 2007)

nice bikes


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks again guys.....and yeah I the green one my favorite, I had it for a long time. But I'm really liking what kind of ideas I'm doing to the purple one, only thing I can't figure out is the name for it.....any suggestions guys?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Its been a while since I been on here but getting in some work done on theses bikes...dreamcatcher bike is strip down getting new front tank and other custom frame work..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Definitely a different style that is pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Its been a while since I been on here but getting in some work done on theses bikes...dreamcatcher bike is strip down getting new front tank and other custom frame work..


cant wait to see it!!!...how u been Dee?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> cant wait to see it!!!...how u been Dee?


 Been good fleet working like crazy. Been going almost 2 months without a day off... but as soon as I can post pics I will.. how you been


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Definitely a different style that is pretty cool :thumbsup:


 thanks bro...mite be coming to you soon for parts...see what happens..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Been good fleet working like crazy. Been going almost 2 months without a day off... but as soon as I can post pics I will.. how you been


THATS COOL BRO!!!....IVE BEEN GOOD!...IMA BE REDOING MY TRIKE AGAIN FOR NEXT YEAR!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah its bout that time to do more upgrades but I got some plans for the green bike got some of the tank done just don't know how to post pics anymore.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah its bout that time to do more upgrades but I got some plans for the green bike got some of the tank done just don't know how to post pics anymore.....


send em to my phone...ill post em up for u


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> send em to my phone...ill post em up for u


 text sent bro..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks fleet for posting them up......got more done again today before work too


----------



## GWHITE (Aug 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BIKE LOOKS GOOD DEE. . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thanks fleet for posting them up......got more done again today before work too


NO PROB HOMIE!!!..UR DOING AN AMAZING JOB!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BIKE LOOKS GOOD DEE. . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE..


 Thanks bro...its a work in progess...try and get it done for next show season...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

whats up homie how ya been


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> whats up homie how ya been


 been good bro...just doing upgrades on the bikes you know? How you been?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Could You Make Me Some Custom Handlebars,Forks,Sissy Bar ?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Could You Make Me Some Custom Handlebars,Forks,Sissy Bar ?


 I done forks but never done haddle bar...I bet I could just would take me a minute with the work scedule I got now..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks fleet for posting up them pics again....that was some of the work I got done but still got a long ways from finish to go...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> I done forks but never done haddle bar...I bet I could just would take me a minute with the work scedule I got now..


how Much To Do Handlebars That Say Dallas On Both Sides

A 2 Piece Sissy Bar That Says Texas On Both Sides

And The Support Bars I Want The Skyline Of Dallas On Them and the back bars that have 214 on both sides


would you be able to do that homie ?and how much you think


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Damn that be hard...don't think I got the tools for that kind of work....there are people on here who can do it for decent price...hit them up...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Damn that be hard...don't think I got the tools for that kind of work....there are people on here who can do it for decent price...hit them up...


What Could You Do Homie ?


They Want $500 To Do It


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Frame work body work and stuff like that....just simple designs..they charging you 500 for everything?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Like Just To Get The Forks,Handlebars,And Sissy Bar Could You Maybe Cut Some Star Designs


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Like Maybe Just Like Some Stars For The Forks Handlebars And Sissy Bar ?


You Think You Could Homie ?

Let Me Know A Price


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> Here was the mock up after paint and making handle bars and forks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dayum Them Spade Parts Would Match This Frame Good


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Fleetangel said:


> View attachment 384475












Thats one bad ass frame!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> been good bro...just doing upgrades on the bikes you know? How you been?


thats whats up bro bikes are lokin good...i been good homie starting a new project wantes to see if you wanted to make a seat for my stroller
of plexi glass like ur parts


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt for my topic....I havnt been on for a while...been busy working...hope to have the bike up and ready for show by march....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Ttt for my topic....I havnt been on for a while...been busy working...hope to have the bike up and ready for show by march....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> how u been bro?


----------



## GWHITE (Aug 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see the bike finished. Keep me updated on the upcoming shows wanna show my son's new frame.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Been realy good fleet and you nothing done to the bike yet but I'm hoping to have it done by the phx super show...got a lot to do and time is going quick


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

GWHITE said:


> Can't wait to see the bike finished. Keep me updated on the upcoming shows wanna show my son's new frame.


 yeah I will and if you hear of any show let me know to...I'm hearing that they mite do a super show in albs with lowrider magazine coverage in june...that be a nice show to hit up bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dam can i take yur plexi glass idea. it looks sic wth it


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha.....but yeah use some glass looks nice and easy to work with...I'm planing on doing a lot more with it..I was thinking of making parts and selling them but just not sure if I would sell..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Been realy good fleet and you nothing done to the bike yet but I'm hoping to have it done by the phx super show...got a lot to do and time is going quick


been good too! starting to work on my trike again!!....new look for 2012


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> been good too! starting to work on my trike again!!....new look for 2012


Nice bro...soon as I get xmas over with I'm going to start on my bike again..so much to do..every time I take a look I get more ideas for it..:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> dam can i take yur plexi glass idea. it looks sic wth it


Don't do it bro!!!!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

kajumbo said:


> Don't do it bro!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> Nice bro...soon as I get xmas over with I'm going to start on my bike again..so much to do..every time I take a look I get more ideas for it..:thumbsup:


same here g!! cant wait to finish mine


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


>


Cuz shit I did my bike wit it don't want hella fools wit it. I did my shit way b4 I seen urs tryin to keep it to jus us. I'm goin krazy wit it handle bars forks and a few other surprises for next yr


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

kajumbo said:


> Cuz shit I did my bike wit it don't want hella fools wit it. I did my shit way b4 I seen urs tryin to keep it to jus us. I'm goin krazy wit it handle bars forks and a few other surprises for next yr


 way before mine I don't think so...been doing plexi glass since 2000 check the old lowrider bike makazines...but don't matter its a good idea coming up with it....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

dee_5o5 said:


> way before mine I don't think so...been doing plexi glass since 2000 check the old lowrider bike makazines...but don't matter its a good idea coming up with it....


Nah I was sayin b4 I seen ur not b4 u doin it. Plus I had plexi glass on my bike in 96' bro


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt for my bikes....havnt been on for a while but bikes are still under construction....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

A progress pic of my bike.......


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> Nah I was sayin b4 I seen ur not b4 u doin it. Plus I had plexi glass on my bike in 96' bro



I Had It In 94


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> A progress pic of my bike.......


its looking really really good so far cant wait to see it when finished :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> I Had It In 94


plexiglass dildo on ur seat don't count


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't really matter who came up with the idea....it looks good on all the bikes I see it on......


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wiick3d951 said:


> its looking really really good so far cant wait to see it when finished :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro its a work in progress so many details to go....hopefully I get it done for summer time.....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> A progress pic of my bike.......


WUZ UP BRO! THIS IS FLEET!...BIKE LOOKIN SICK!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP BRO! THIS IS FLEET!...BIKE LOOKIN SICK!


Been good bro.....just trying to get the bike done? Its taking longer than I thought...... How you doing?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Been good bro.....just trying to get the bike done? Its taking longer than I thought...... How you doing?


im doing good too bro!...starting all over...gonna bust out a beach cruzer while i finish my big project


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> im doing good too bro!...starting all over...gonna bust out a beach cruzer while i finish my big project


Thats going to look nice....keep us posted bro.....I want to start a 12 inch but maybe til I finish this bike....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

One question I got will a spare tire cover that has a mural on it count as a mural on the bike....it will cover the tire and not sit on the side with the display.....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> One question I got will a spare tire cover that has a mural on it count as a mural on the bike....it will cover the tire and not sit on the side with the display.....


YUP IT DOES COUNT AS MURALS!...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thats going to look nice....keep us posted bro.....I want to start a 12 inch but maybe til I finish this bike....


FOR SURE BRO!...I AINT GONNA B KEEPING IT UNDER A SECRET!...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here what the bike came out like.....nothing to fancy tried going for a clean look......what you guys think?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks sick


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

lesstime said:


> Looks sick


Thanks bro.....didn't want to over do it....


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Here what the bike came out like.....nothing to fancy tried going for a clean look......what you guys think?


LOOKS CLEAN N SIMPLE HOMIE!!...DIGGIN THE WHITE N BLUE TONE PAINT JOB!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks guys....I like the two tone too but not sure if I should make the fenders white or blue?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I finally got the bike painted and just bout ready for its first show this weekn


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> I finally got the bike painted and just bout ready for its first show this weekn


deff looks sick bro!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> I finally got the bike painted and just bout ready for its first show this weekn


That bike is sexy


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks again guys.....all try and get some detail pic soon.....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt I been going to some local shows but not that many bikes coming out....next weekn should be a good show here in new mexico...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Ttt I been going to some local shows but not that many bikes coming out....next weekn should be a good show here in new mexico...


What up bro how u been


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What up bro how u been


Been good bro....and the bikes trying to get them up on your level....still got some ideas in mind for them just waiting for the extra money to put into it.....how you been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Been good bro....and the bikes trying to get them up on your level....still got some ideas in mind for them just waiting for the extra money to put into it.....how you been?


Ur bike is tight brother. What else more u got to do. I'm doing good I ain't working right now I fuck up my knee but I'm still pushing the gt edition tell u on pm if u want wat I'm doing.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur bike is tight brother. What else more u got to do. I'm doing good I ain't working right now I fuck up my knee but I'm still pushing the gt edition tell u on pm if u want wat I'm doing.


Hmu I'm pm bro....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I still got spare tire cover and holder to customize my mirrors seat might get done.....I'm taking the china parts and putting my own touches to them....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Some pics of a small show here....sorry for the bad cell pics


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just got back from the show today....didn't place but was nice seeing other bikes around.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Any pics


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah got some pics....all post them up here in a few minutes


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

First place full custom.....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Second place


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

third place


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bikes that showed there


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Another bike


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

.........


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ej505 bike


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

...........


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

.................


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

..............


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

More bikes


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

........


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here my bikes at the show today.....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

............


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

U should of placed lot of those bike don't hve lot of mod on there frame and u got them by patterns and custom parts.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

that's what I was thinking too....I need to work on my display too but my bikes had way more one of kind parts and frame mods than the others.....guess around here its not what you got its who you know....the guy who took first was good friends with the people doing the show....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> that's what I was thinking too....I need to work on my display too but my bikes had way more one of kind parts and frame mods than the others.....guess around here its not what you got its who you know....the guy who took first was good friends with the people doing the show....


That the way it is at local shows. Gt edition got beat by regular street bikes. But it's all good got to take it to lrm


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah that's the way it goes....I know I had everyone around my bike when I was setting up telling me that I got the best bike here....that it was different.....the crowd knew the work that went into it too


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LOOKING GOOD DEE


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> LOOKING GOOD DEE


Thanks bro....I'm going to start more custom parts soon....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thanks bro....I'm going to start more custom parts soon....


SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE BRO!...HOW FAR WAS THT SHOW AWAY FROM U?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> SHOW EM HOW ITS DONE BRO!...HOW FAR WAS THT SHOW AWAY FROM U?


I drove like 3 hrs to the show....was a good turn out there....but next show I be busting out new parts and show them what the bikes are doing these days....everyone kept coming up to me telling me the bike look different than the others there too....that's just my imagination is what I told them


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> I drove like 3 hrs to the show....was a good turn out there....but next show I be busting out new parts and show them what the bikes are doing these days....everyone kept coming up to me telling me the bike look different than the others there too....that's just my imagination is what I told them


U guys have any top bikes out there that radical or anything custom parts except u????


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U guys have any top bikes out there that radical or anything custom parts except u????


Not that I know of......they all have twisted china parts and I'm the only bike I ever seen with custom hadcrafted parts.....I know back in the day they were getting into that but then the bike just stop.....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U guys have any top bikes out there that radical or anything custom parts except u????


So if you brought gt edition this way you blow the bike competion away bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Not that I know of......they all have twisted china parts and I'm the only bike I ever seen with custom hadcrafted parts.....I know back in the day they were getting into that but then the bike just stop.....


Damn that crazy. Once ur bike bust out with all custom work. U going to see more people tryn to be at ur level watch.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> So if you brought gt edition this way you blow the bike competion away bro


Next year I hope I can make it. After lil things I do to gt this Year I'm done with gt. I'll have money next year to travel.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Next year I hope I can make it. After lil things I do to gt this Year I'm done with gt. I'll have money next year to travel.


Nice bro.....would be nice to see your bike out here.....if I get my bike the way i wanted I mite try and go to vegas too....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Damn that crazy. Once ur bike bust out with all custom work. U going to see more people tryn to be at ur level watch.


Yeah I know....I get people coming up asking me to make custom parts at shows or even wanting to buy my bike.....I tell them once your ready for parts I'm willing to help out.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Nice bro.....would be nice to see your bike out here.....if I get my bike the way i wanted I mite try and go to vegas too....


U should still take it Vegas Come kick it with us brother u have fun out there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah I know....I get people coming up asking me to make custom parts at shows or even wanting to buy my bike.....I tell them once your ready for parts I'm willing to help out.....


There u go brother. U have lil side job make business cards.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> There u go brother. U have lil side job make business cards.


Yeah....but got to finish my bike first too.....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> U should still take it Vegas Come kick it with us brother u have fun out there.


If I do make it I will kick it with you....when the deadline to register?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> If I do make it I will kick it with you....when the deadline to register?


It's month b4 the car show. Let me know bro my dad shut down a club or bar for the GT to chill Saturday night and partys those 3 weeks. It good to send it soon so u can get a chance to indoor


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Ttt


Clean......


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Clean......


Thanks bro.......hopefully more upgrades to come.....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Ttt


nice homie!! how r u?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> nice homie!! how r u?


Been good bro.....get my bike ready for another show next week hopefully a good turn out again.....this time a different place so maybe see different bikes.....how you doing?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

tt havnt really work on my bike yet but I'm planing on doing alot for next year show season since not many shows around here in winter time.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up bro how u been


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What's up bro how u been


I been good bro......trying to get my bike repainted for next year....how you been?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> I been good bro......trying to get my bike repainted for next year....how you been?


That's what's up. Are u going to the LRM show in New Mexico April 13 ??? And me I been good bro getting back on foot had knee surgery last month.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's what's up. Are u going to the LRM show in New Mexico April 13 ??? And me I been good bro getting back on foot had knee surgery last month.


As far as I know I'm going...i need to get more done to my bike first....I'm glad your doing better and anything new to your bike yet...you should bring it to new mexico.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> As far as I know I'm going...i need to get more done to my bike first....I'm glad your doing better and anything new to your bike yet...you should bring it to new mexico.....


Yea I'm going out there for sure. N yea I'm doing some LIL stuff to it. After New Years ill be doing more things to it I'm
Not sure what but I want to change alot of stuff


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea I'm going out there for sure. N yea I'm doing some LIL stuff to it. After New Years ill be doing more things to it I'm
> Not sure what but I want to change alot of stuff


that be cool....we could meet up then I want to do alot to my bike I also want to try and hit more out of state shows too like mesa and vegas..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

That's be cool let me know ill be there at those shows to. And what u going to do to ur bike. U should do some engraving more points


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's be cool let me know ill be there at those shows to. And what u going to do to ur bike. U should do some engraving more points


For right now I'm going to repaint it...I'm not feeling that paint job then just some more custom parts hydros ect...got some ideas in mind....engraving maybe yeah...murals maybe too but might take some time before that....i should of just did that first instead of rushing it...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

A lil something I did. Same colors different patterns.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good brother


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Looks good brother


Thanks bro, I'm slowly learning how to do more custom paint work. Are you still coming to nm next month?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thanks bro, I'm slowly learning how to do more custom paint work. Are you still coming to nm next month?


I don't think so  I'm still going to push n try to go still.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I don't think so  I'm still going to push n try to go still.


I'm thinking of still going to but then its just work hopefully I can get a weekn off from it be nice if you could go tho I want to see some different bikes too.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> I'm thinking of still going to but then its just work hopefully I can get a weekn off from it be nice if you could go tho I want to see some different bikes too.


YEA BRO.. IM STILL PUSHING TO SEE IF I CAN GO STILL I GOT TO HIT UP SOME OF MY GOODTIMERS TO SEE IF THEY TAKE ME. I KNOW THE GT VENTURA CHAPTER GOING FROM CALI. AND I ALSO THINK THE ARIZONA CHAPTERS ARE GOING TO..


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> YEA BRO.. IM STILL PUSHING TO SEE IF I CAN GO STILL I GOT TO HIT UP SOME OF MY GOODTIMERS TO SEE IF THEY TAKE ME. I KNOW THE GT VENTURA CHAPTER GOING FROM CALI. AND I ALSO THINK THE ARIZONA CHAPTERS ARE GOING TO..


That be cool they brining any bikes?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> That be cool they brining any bikes?


Yea they brining 2 trikes and pedal car from Ventura and they are also brining 2 bikes from Arizona


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea they brining 2 trikes and pedal car from Ventura and they are also brining 2 bikes from Arizona


Thats cool..im still working on my bike too


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Something I did today. Tried doing water drops.


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT nice work bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thats cool..im still working on my bike too


That's cool bro how far are u from finishing it. I think I'm done with GT bike. Kinda getting bored of it want to do a radical 16ibch


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I still got a lot to do to my bike. Once I get this paint right I can work on other things for it. When are you going to start you next project?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

TTT getting this bike ready for april.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> TTT getting this bike ready for april.....


Looking good


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks again bro, working on some mirrors for the my bike today


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thanks again bro, working on some mirrors for the my bike today


That's what's up bro keep us updated with new pics


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

How u do out there brother


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How u do out there brother


Didn't place at all but there always next time.... I guess I'm full custom cuz when the awards came on they only gave out 2nd and 1st for radical


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How u do out there brother


My bike out there my cell pics sucks


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Didn't place at all but there always next time.... I guess I'm full custom cuz when the awards came on they only gave out 2nd and 1st for radical


That's suck bro but u always got the next lrm New Mexico to upgrade. Just got to hit up lrm for ur Score sheet. I'm pretty sure u got high point on mods and patterns. Do you have any stripping/ leafing and murals on the bike ?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> That's suck bro but u always got the next lrm New Mexico to upgrade. Just got to hit up lrm for ur Score sheet. I'm pretty sure u got high point on mods and patterns. Do you have any stripping/ leafing and murals on the bike ?


Yeah next time and no murals yet but soon I will. How do I get my score sheet?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Yeah next time and no murals yet but soon I will. How do I get my score sheet?


Just have to wait 2 weeks after that u give them a call or email them. And they will send it to u in mail or email. Make sure u have ur entry number


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Just have to wait 2 weeks after that u give them a call or email them. And they will send it to u in mail or email. Make sure u have ur entry number


 Do you have the number or email adress


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Do you have the number or email adress


Hit this lady up she in charge of the lrm stuff. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/63768-lareinadelmundo.html


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Hit this lady up she in charge of the lrm stuff.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/63768-lareinadelmundo.html


I got in contact with one of the judges and he suppose to call me tomoro bout my score thanks bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> I got in contact with one of the judges and he suppose to call me tomoro bout my score thanks bro


No problem
Brother


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dam


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

like widow maker said " Started From The Bottom Now We Here"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> ttt


Whats up bro bike is looking good


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Whats up bro bike is looking good


 What up man haven't been here for a while bike still the same nothing new to it yet been busy working how you and your bike doing?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> What up man ha
> ven't been here for a while bike still the same nothing new to it yet been busy working how you and your bike doing?


I been good bro same here working alot. just saving up for a ride. Are u coming down for vegas super show
Here a pic of gt


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I been good bro same here working alot. just saving up for a ride. Are u coming down for vegas super show
> Here a pic of gt


 your bike looking good bro like the new engraving but Vegas I want to go but don't think I would bring my bike this year maybe next year.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dee_5o5 said:


> like widow maker said " Started From The Bottom Now We Here"


THAT RIGHT N IF U ALL DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> your bike looking good bro like the new engraving but Vegas I want to go but don't think I would bring my bike this year maybe next year.


Yea it was looks good. To this weekn it fell and chip my paint n bondo off lol. Thats cool bro but let.me know if u do come down bro. we uslly shut down a bar and drink all night and next day we get a hall to party. Morw then welcome to come


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Yea it was looks good. To this weekn it fell and chip my paint n bondo off lol. Thats cool bro but let.me know if u do come down bro. we uslly shut down a bar and drink all night and next day we get a hall to party. Morw then welcome to come


 dam foo going big ha jk no invites or what's up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> dam foo going big ha jk no invites or what's up


Ur more then welcome to come to


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur more then welcome to come to


:roflmao:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt change the wheels on my bike not sure which one to use now..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Ttt change the wheels on my bike not sure which one to use now..


I PERSONALLY LIKE THE SPOKES..NICE BIKE EITHER WAY BRO ..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bike looks good with this rim. How u been bro


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> I PERSONALLY LIKE THE SPOKES..NICE BIKE EITHER WAY BRO ..


Thanks bro and I think the spokes do look better too more clean way...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bike looks good with this rim. How u been bro


Thanks bro I been good just working most of the time no time for the bike do you know any information about the lrm New Mexico show?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Thanks bro I been good just working most of the time no time for the bike do you know any information about the lrm New Mexico show?


What info do you need? I'm going to new mexico this year


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> What info do you need? I'm going to new mexico this year


Was just wondering when the deadline for pre registration was


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Was just wondering when the deadline for pre registration was


I had ask one nm member and they told me to send it in ASAP. Cause its going to sell out


----------



## ishtar (May 22, 2012)

From what i know the deadline is May 16th


----------

